# ADS AX2 Crossover question



## jlindsey86 (11 mo ago)

It doesn't appear that this crossover allows the user to adjust the crossover frequency. Is this unit hard set and if so does anyone know at what frequency?


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

The AX2 uses a resistor module to set the crossover frequency. Service manual explains, which I have somewhere.


----------



## jlindsey86 (11 mo ago)

That's interesting. Would love to see the service manual if you are able to find it. I am hoping to use this crossover to send a signal to a sub and set of components.


----------



## poopydavid (Nov 2, 2009)

i might have a manual somewhere also.

If I remember correctly the standard filter was *around 130Hz, that was so long ago and I barely used it for a couple of months... I can't help but love a/d/s for making a provision for a

Jlindsey - are you able to see what values are installed on the one you've got?


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## jlindsey86 (11 mo ago)

Thank you for the manual! It states that the AX2 was shipped with headers marked 125/12dB, 150/12dB for use with the CS700 subwoofer. I am going to assume that the header's in my unit pictured below have been changed since they are marked with XM85/170? I need to figure out how to incorporate this crossover to send the low signal to my sub and anything above that to my front components.


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

Mine has the same filter values as yours. I'd use it as is, If need be you can change the modules later.


----------



## jlindsey86 (11 mo ago)

ween said:


> Mine has the same filter values as yours. I'd use it as is, If need be you can change the modules later.


Are you using yours to crossover the signal to a sub?


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

No, just sitting in a box for future use. But yes. that's what I would use it for. If I remember, the frequencies A/D/S selected are an octave apart. With the "Q" they selected. the response ends up flat at the midpoint between the filter frequencies.


----------

